# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Middenrifbreuk - Artikel

## Agnes574

Middenrifbreuk

Het middenrif is een koepelvormige spierplaat die de borstholte en de buikholte van elkaar scheidt. Hij bevat slechts enkele kleine openingen voor het doorlaten van de slokdarm, de luchtpijp, slagaders, aders en zenuwen. Breuken van het middenrif komen zowel bij kinderen als bij volwassenen voor. Door onvoldoende aanleg van het middenrif kan bij kinderen een deel van de buikinhoud in de borstholte terechtkomen. Het betreft dan meestal dunne darm, dikke darm en/of milt. 

Het spijsverteringskanaal vormt eigenlijk een lange buis. Vanaf je mond kom je via de slokdarm in de maag terecht. Van daar uit gaat het voedsel via de twaalfvingerige darm naar de dunne en uiteindelijk naar de dikke darm. Er wordt voedsel opgenomen vanuit de darm en er worden afvalstoffen vanuit het lichaam aan de darminhoud toegevoegd. De inhoud wordt steeds meer ingedikt. Het komt uiteindelijk via de endeldarm in de vorm van ontlasting weer naar buiten. 

De slokdarm bereikt de maag via een opening in het middenrif. Doordat soms een zwakke plek (breuk of scheur) in het middenrif bestaat kan een deel van de maag door deze opening heen glippen. Dit wordt een hernia diafragmatica genoemd. De afsluiting tussen de slokdarm en de maag werkt dan niet goed meer. Hierdoor kan maaginhoud in de slokdarm terechtkomen. Hierdoor ontstaat irritatie en kan de slokdarm gaan ontsteken. De klachten (braken, zuurbranden, uitstralende pijn en misselijkheid) zijn sterk afhankelijk van de lichaamshouding. Ze komen vooral voor na een zware maaltijd en tijdens liggen. Kleine maaltijden en voorkomen van persen en verhoging van de druk in de buik, zijn de beste maatregelen. De maag produceert veel zuur om het voedsel te verteren. Om beschadiging van het kwetsbare maagslijmvlies te voorkomen is de binnenkant van de maag voorzien van een soort beschermlaagje, waardoor het zuur geen schade kan aanrichten. De slokdarm heeft deze beschermlaag niet. Dat is onder normale omstandigheden ook niet nodig, want het zuur kan de slokdarm gewoonlijk niet bereiken. Maagzuur in de slokdarm kan dan ook schade aanrichten. Beschadiging kan leiden tot ontsteking en typische groeven in het onderste deel van de slokdarm. Je merkt dit door een branderig gevoel achter het borstbeen dat verergert bij buigen, rekken en liggen. Ook kun je last krijgen van zure oprispingen, een zure smaak in keel en mond en moeite met slikken. Er kunnen zweren ontstaan, zodat voedsel minder goed passeert. 
Hoe een middenrifbreuk wordt veroorzaakt is niet bekend. Wel zijn mensen met overgewicht en/of veel en heftig hoesten er extra gevoelig voor, vooral vrouwen op middelbare leeftijd. Rokers en stevige drinkers hebben een verhoogde kans. In sommige gevallen is sprake van een aangeboren afwijking. 

Zelfhulpmiddelen
Om verergering te voorkomen kun je het beste je hele leefwijze aanpassen aan de kwaal. Eet- en drinkgewoontes (niet roken, geen sterke drank, geen sterke spijzen en kruiden) zijn erg belangrijk. Beter regelmatig een iets kleinere maaltijd dan eens per dag een grote hoeveelheid. Eet niet liggend op halfliggend, maar zit rechtop op een rechte stoel en vermijd strakke kleding zoals een te strakke broekriem. Probeer stress en spanning zoveel mogelijk te voorkomen. Ook dit heeft invloed op je maag en kan de zuurproductie verhogen.

Behandeling
De huisarts kan meestal medicijnen voorschrijven, waardoor het effect van het maagzuur wordt verminderd. Je hebt dan minder last van zuurbranden, maar de breuk zit er nog steeds. In sommige gevallen kan een operatie worden overwogen. Daarbij wordt de breuk verholpen en verdwijnen de klachten. Vaak blijft het middenrif echter een zwakke plek en kan een breuk opnieuw ontstaan.

(bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

Een middenrifbreuk komt vaak voor bij mensen ouder dan 50 jaar. De oorzaak is niet bekend, maar een middenrifbreuk heeft waarschijnlijk iets te maken met verzwakking van de weefsels die het spijsverteringskanaal ondersteunen.

Voedsel komt via de mond het lichaam binnen en gaat daarna door de slokdarm verder. De slokdarm loopt via een opening in het middenrif (diafragma) naar de buikholte; medische benaming: oesofageale opening. De slokdarm gaat over in de maag, net onder het middenrif.

Een hiatusbreuk treedt op wanneer een gedeelte van de bovenmaag door een breuk in het middenrif in de borstholte uitstulpt. Er zijn uiteenlopende symptomen, afhankelijk van de grootte en de plaats van de breuk. Brandend maagzuur, pijn op de borst, boeren en moeite met slikken zijn kenmerken van een middenrifbreuk. 

Gewichtsverlies en het stoppen met roken verminderen de symptomen van een middenrifbreuk. Vermijd ook zware maaltijden en ga na het eten niet liggen. Er kunnen medicijnen worden voorgeschreven en soms is het noodzakelijk de breuk operatief te herstellen. Bij volwassenen zijn het ouder worden, zwaarlijvigheid en roken risicofactoren voor het ontwikkelen van een middenrifbreuk.

(bron: gezondheidsnet.nl)

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Helaas komt het ook bij jongere mensen voor.
Ook zonder zwaarlijvig zijn, niet roken en niet drinken. Gewoon pech.

----------


## tiny0190

inderdaad agnes,het komt ook voor bij jonge overigend gezonde menden,die niet roken nog drinken.
in mijn omgeving alleen al 6 mensen!!
ik zelf heb er sind 2 jaar last van ,drink en rook niet, en ben slank,alleen ben ik in de overgang,en dat schijnt een echte trigger te zijn! door het wegvallen van de vrouwelijke hormonen, verslappen de weefsels waardoor er vlugger een breuk op kan treden.
voor dat ik er last van kreeg,heb ik een tijd lang zwaar lichamelijk werk verricht, daarna had ik na onderzoek een middenrifs breuk.

----------


## saida

Ik ben op 3 september bevallen van een dochtertje met een middenrifbreuk. Ze is na drie weken overleden (niet door de middenrifbreuk, maar door een infectie). Wat ik me afvroeg is of iemand weet, in welke periode (week) de middenrif wordt gevormd bij een baby. Ben dat vergeten te vragen aan de arts. Weet iemand het toevallig?

----------


## Gabber-2

Ik heb hier ook last van gehad. Het was zo ernstig geworden dat mijn slokdarm er aan ging. Ondanks de medicijnen en aanpassingen in voeding en zo. Het is nu inmissels ruim 8 jaar geleden (ben nu 32 jr). Ik vond het ook erg spannend om de beslissing te nemen om er aan geopereert te worden. Toen was namelijk de slagings percentage in Nederland nog maar 15 procent. Na veel praten met artsen, de maag- darm en leverstichting en de overweging om mijn hele leven een hoge dosis aan medicijnen te moeten slikken heb ik toch de gok gewaacht. Na deze operatie kan ik niet meer overgeven (kon ik toch al niet goed) en dat kan soms erg lastig zijn. Heb een keer voetselvergiftiging gehad en duurde het herstel langer omdat het via een andere weg eruit moest. Wat ik nu nog wel heb is dat ik voorzichtig moet zijn met zout, zoals chips, niet te heet eten en nog beter kauwen. De doorgang is door de operatie stukke kleiner en dus ook gevoeliger voor bepaalde specerijen. Boeren gaat ook bijna niet dus moet voorzichtig zijn met koolzuur, dit heeft wel als na deel dat als ik te veel lucht heb het er ook anders uitmoet waardoor ik soms erge pijn in mijn buikkrijg. Ja je houd toch rekening mee dat je niet te pas en te onpas het kan laten gaan. (op feestjes of met/op visite) Het hoeft niet altijd zo te gaan... ik heb gewoon de pach gehad dat het bij mij wel zo is, maar ik neem het voor lief. Het had zonder de operatie erger kunnen aflopen.. ik had al voorming van gaatjes in mijn slokdarm.

----------


## katje45

> Ik ben op 3 september bevallen van een dochtertje met een middenrifbreuk. Ze is na drie weken overleden (niet door de middenrifbreuk, maar door een infectie). Wat ik me afvroeg is of iemand weet, in welke periode (week) de middenrif wordt gevormd bij een baby. Ben dat vergeten te vragen aan de arts. Weet iemand het toevallig?



Hallo Saida,

Je hebt ook een aangeboren vorm van een middenrifbreuk. Denk dat bij jou dochtertje daar sprake van is. 
Mat wat erg dat ze aan de gevolgen daarvan is overleden.
Wens jou heel veel sterkte met dit verschikkelijke verlies !

----------


## Gabber-2

Saide,
Ik vind het ook heel erg dat je je kindje ben verloren. Ik wens je veel sterkte met het verlies.

Sorry dat ik dit niet bij mijn eerdere berichtje schreef. Ik wist niet goed te reageren op zo iets heftigs. En toen dacht ik niet reageren is ook niet tof. Ik meen het echt en hoop dat je veel steun ervaar van de menden om je heen. 

Groetjes Gabber-02

----------


## saida

Bedankt voor jullie medeleven. Ze is inderdaad geboren met een middenrifbreuk. Maar ik blijf me afvragen of mijn voedingspatroon gedurend de eerste drie maanden voor die afwijking hebben gezorgd. Na anderhalve maand zwanger te zijn, kon ik namelijk niets meer binnenhouden, ook drinken niet. Ik viel in drie weken 14 kilo af en de geneacoloog bleef volhouden dat dat geen schade aan het kind zou brengen. Totdat ik een kennis had gesproken en die hetzelfde had meegemaakt en die vertelde een hele andere verhaal. Dat ze werd opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en aan het infuus moest en daarna werd het urine om de drie dagen gecontroleerd voor de afvalstoffen. Na dit gehoord te hebben, heb ik bij de geneacoloog aangedrongen op zo'n urinetest. Nadat het resultaat hiervan bekend werd, diende ik direct naar het ziekenhuis te komen en te blijven. Omdat de afvalstoffen in de urine veel te hoog waren. Toch vertelde ze, de geneacoloog, dat het kind geen schade zal overhouden hieraan. Maar nu lees ik overal dat dieeten tijdens zwangerschap voor afwijkingen kan zorgen. En wat ik heb meegemaakt, is te vergelijken met een extreme dieet (ik kreeg voor anderhalve maand letterlijk niets binnen). Dus het blijft maar door mijn hoofd spoken of dit voor de afwijking heeft gezorgd en dat ik dus eerder had moeten aandringen voor zo'n urinetest en niet de geneacoloog op haar woord moeten geloven.

Groetjes,
Saida

----------


## katje45

> Bedankt voor jullie medeleven. Ze is inderdaad geboren met een middenrifbreuk. Maar ik blijf me afvragen of mijn voedingspatroon gedurend de eerste drie maanden voor die afwijking hebben gezorgd. Na anderhalve maand zwanger te zijn, kon ik namelijk niets meer binnenhouden, ook drinken niet. Ik viel in drie weken 14 kilo af en de geneacoloog bleef volhouden dat dat geen schade aan het kind zou brengen. Totdat ik een kennis had gesproken en die hetzelfde had meegemaakt en die vertelde een hele andere verhaal. Dat ze werd opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en aan het infuus moest en daarna werd het urine om de drie dagen gecontroleerd voor de afvalstoffen. Na dit gehoord te hebben, heb ik bij de geneacoloog aangedrongen op zo'n urinetest. Nadat het resultaat hiervan bekend werd, diende ik direct naar het ziekenhuis te komen en te blijven. Omdat de afvalstoffen in de urine veel te hoog waren. Toch vertelde ze, de geneacoloog, dat het kind geen schade zal overhouden hieraan. Maar nu lees ik overal dat dieeten tijdens zwangerschap voor afwijkingen kan zorgen. En wat ik heb meegemaakt, is te vergelijken met een extreme dieet (ik kreeg voor anderhalve maand letterlijk niets binnen). Dus het blijft maar door mijn hoofd spoken of dit voor de afwijking heeft gezorgd en dat ik dus eerder had moeten aandringen voor zo'n urinetest en niet de geneacoloog op haar woord moeten geloven.
> 
> Groetjes,
> Saida


Hallo Saida,

Ik moet je het antwoord hierop schuldig blijven, omdat ik dat gewoon echt niet weet. Is het niet mogelijk voor je om naar een universitair ziekenhuis te gaan om dat daar bij een gynaecoloog na te vragen ?

Verder kan je misschien op internet zoeken bij Hernia Diaphragmatica .

Sterkte!

----------


## katje45

> Ik heb hier ook last van gehad. Het was zo ernstig geworden dat mijn slokdarm er aan ging. Ondanks de medicijnen en aanpassingen in voeding en zo. Het is nu inmissels ruim 8 jaar geleden (ben nu 32 jr). Ik vond het ook erg spannend om de beslissing te nemen om er aan geopereert te worden. Toen was namelijk de slagings percentage in Nederland nog maar 15 procent. Na veel praten met artsen, de maag- darm en leverstichting en de overweging om mijn hele leven een hoge dosis aan medicijnen te moeten slikken heb ik toch de gok gewaacht. Na deze operatie kan ik niet meer overgeven (kon ik toch al niet goed) en dat kan soms erg lastig zijn. Heb een keer voetselvergiftiging gehad en duurde het herstel langer omdat het via een andere weg eruit moest. Wat ik nu nog wel heb is dat ik voorzichtig moet zijn met zout, zoals chips, niet te heet eten en nog beter kauwen. De doorgang is door de operatie stukke kleiner en dus ook gevoeliger voor bepaalde specerijen. Boeren gaat ook bijna niet dus moet voorzichtig zijn met koolzuur, dit heeft wel als na deel dat als ik te veel lucht heb het er ook anders uitmoet waardoor ik soms erge pijn in mijn buikkrijg. Ja je houd toch rekening mee dat je niet te pas en te onpas het kan laten gaan. (op feestjes of met/op visite) Het hoeft niet altijd zo te gaan... ik heb gewoon de pach gehad dat het bij mij wel zo is, maar ik neem het voor lief. Het had zonder de operatie erger kunnen aflopen.. ik had al voorming van gaatjes in mijn slokdarm.


Hallo,

Bij jou was het zeker heel heftig. En naast de gaatjes heb je dan ook meestal een verhoogde kans op slokdarmkanker. 
Hoop dat het zo verder goed gaat, desondanks je op je eetgedrag moet blijven fixeren.

----------


## Gabber-2

Ja dat klop katje. Ik moet goed opletten. Soms vergeet ik dat wel eens en dan baal ik er van, maar ja.... ben al blij dat ik erger heb kunnen voorkomen.

----------


## Constance

Ik heb al jaren een middenrifbreuk en dit veroorzaakt erge pijn op de borst uitstralend naar linkerarm en kaken. Heb al veel hartcardiogrammen gehad en de dokter zegt dat het door die breuk veroorzaakr wordt. Maar als ik die pijn krijg(meestal bij een verkeerde beweging) ben ik toch altijd bang dat het een hartinfarct is
Constance

----------


## Agnes574

Dat kan ik goed geloven lieverd!
Pijn op die plaats geeft een angstig en 'bevreesd' gevoel.

Xx

----------


## shirtje11

Mijn dochter van 13 heeft al 3 weken heel veel pijn in maag en boven in buik.En last van zuur en benauwdheid. Afgelopen woensdag heeft ze een endoscopie gehad, daar is uit gekomen dat ze gal in haar maag heeft ,wat komt door een scheurtje in de middenrif.Ook heeft ze een ontsteking in haar maag en spastische darmen.Er werd gezegd dat veel mensen met spastische darmen een gescheurd middenrif hebben.
De medicijnen die ze heeft gekregen zijn pantozol 40 mg 1 x daags en 3 x daags magnesium tabletten.
De pantozol gebruikt ze al 3 weken, maar de heftige pijn blijft maar.Heeft iemand hetzelfde.Hoelang duurt het voor het beter gaat.Ze gaat nu al 3 weken niet naar school.Ligt alleen maar op de bank pijn te lijden.
Wat moet ik hier nu mee, donderdag heeft ze weer een afspraak bij de kinderarts.
groetjes Laura

----------


## Constance

Ook ik heb pantozol.Laat je dochtertje het tabletje een half uur voordat ze gaat eten innemen, na 2 maanden ben je van de pijn af.Koop een flesje gaviscon anjs en geef haar als ze erge pijn heeft een lepeltje per dag. Dit werkt fantastisch en kan je volhouden tot ze helemaal van de pijn af is, wordt niet vergoed door het ziekenfonds en is alleen verkrijgbaar bij de apotheek. En kan absoluut geen kwaad

----------


## tiny0190

ik heb omeprazol gekregen voor het erge maagzuur door een scheurtje in mijn middenrif, verder voor mijn spastische darmen duspatalin, 2 keer per dag,ik kan je vertellen het is echt heerlijk, ik heb weken achter elkaar flink maagzuur gehad en vreselijke pijn in mijn bovenbuik met diaree,alles is nu na 1 week deze medicatie genomen te hebben,hartstikke rustig, had ik jaren eerder moeten krijgen, duspatalin, kan ik volgens de arts blijven gebruiken voor mijn pds !
ik hoop echt dat je dochtertje ook zo goed geholpen kan worden, kinderen kunnen deze medicijnen trouwens ook heel goed slikken!!
veel groetjes en succes

----------


## shirtje11

Bedankt voor de tips, pantazol sloeg bij haar niet aan , na 5 weken pijn in haar maag en darmen waarvan 1 week in ziekenhuis gelegen.Heeft ze nu omeprazol gekregen en binnen 3 dagen zijn alle klachten verdwenen.
We zijn zo blij.Ze eet weer goed en is lekker actief.
Fijne dagen allemaal
groetjes Laura

----------

